# How To Mount And Lower A New 4 Gear Body To An Original Specialty Chassis...Help!



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

So can Mr Hilltop:wave: give us the do's and dont's about mounting an original "4 gear chassis",( I prefer Specialty chassis myself :thumbsup to the newer awsome looking:dude: AW 4 gear bodies?? 

I know KiwiDave is allready slamming them:thumbsup: and they look incredible!!!!! How do you slam them Dave???? I'd love to get some of those trick looking wheel inserts too.:freak:


So guys, what type and sizes Styrene do I get for the mounting and where do you get those sweet inserts for the wheels??? How do you slam them?????


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I just read the Styrene thats workable is 1mm. So I am off!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Joe, I'm sure there are a couple ways do to do it. Here's one that works for me. Make you a "U" or half "H" type bracket that will craddle the four gear chassis same way as the original works. I would suggest removing the glass, then cut a hole in the glass to straddle the mount, glue the mount to the roof in case you want to repaint the body someday, then put the glass back in. You'll need a front post. Here's a resin body with the mounts in place. Keep lowering the posts until you get the ride height you want.










You'll need to cut the wheel hubs down or find some rims and tires that will let you get closer to the chassis. Be careful, If you get too close, your tires will ride your track rails. These wheels need to be cut down some more, but you get the idea. The wheelie bar on the AW car is made of 2 pieces, so half of it has to go or make your own bars from piano wire...










If you want to use the new 4 gear, grind out the original sides mounts and make some new mounts, as pictured on the right, that can be glued inside the body. You can also use the same above technique for the new 4 gear chassis. Hope this helps...RM


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Couldn't ask for more RM, thanks.

cept maybe styrene thickness you like? for small jobs or making full body panels?? Thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

hilltop, excellent pictorial tutorial. narrowing wheels will likely work best with two moto-tools(dremels). one secured that chocks an axle with the wheel mounted and one with a cutoff wheel to zip the extra material off. steady hand and safety glasses required. there is a guy on ebay selling aluminum threaded flanged wheels for the 4-gear specialty chassis. maybe numerous requests could result in narrower wheels from this guy? or another tool guy taking up the plan?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

It was such a good tutorial I allready did 1 and the Scool bus in now a true hotrod with an original Blue Drag Arm Chassis. Made in Singapore!!

I will get some pics, stand by.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I think I can drop the back a little yet. Then I will get to the body. Needs a kinda new look. I am fully aware the test fit chassis is not a Blue Drag Arm Screamer but it will have one tomorrow!!


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Wow! Way to go, Joe!! You're kickin' butt!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Rolls said:


> Wow! Way to go, Joe!! You're kickin' butt!


Thanks Rolls. I would never ever attempted any of the things i've been doing the last few months if it wasn't for the inspiration from the awsome group of talented guys around here!!!! Amazing stuff I see here every day just blows me away.:drunk:

Again I have to thank Tom Stumph for turning me onto this site.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Grampa Ho (Feb 25, 2009)

Hey Joe, buses arn't really my thing in slots, but, That's cool...WAY COOL:dude:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Here is the improved version grampa ho, check it out. Not my thing either but now i'd be proud to run it. And it actually is the fastest Aurora Blue Drag arm so far!!! She screams!!!


----------



## Grampa Ho (Feb 25, 2009)

O.K. Ya got me hooked!
I'll give ya $5.00 for the top and you say it's a 4 gear....I'll throw in another buck and u pay the shipping.:freak:
Nice work.
Wish I could do something half as nice.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Grampa Ho said:


> O.K. Ya got me hooked!
> I'll give ya $5.00 for the top and you say it's a 4 gear....I'll throw in another buck and u pay the shipping.:freak:
> Nice work.
> Wish I could do something half as nice.



You are mistaken, this is packing an Aurora Blue Drag Arm Chassis. Priceless. And I been tinkering with it and it's screaming. I don't have enough room here to get it up to speed tho. I mounted it to the cheezy AW bs but made it S(COOL) now!!lol


----------



## Grampa Ho (Feb 25, 2009)

*O.k. O.K. I'll pay the shipping.* Just joshin ya. Sweet ride and inspirational


----------



## tabcomary (Jun 2, 2010)

*Wheels for Al?*

Al, This is way out of date, but do you want some of the rims you described here? If so, you'll have to come to the September slot car show in Whitemarsh, MD. I'll be making a couple of sets to use with Resin Dude bodies that I picked-up at the last show.

I hope all is well!



alpink said:


> hilltop, excellent pictorial tutorial. narrowing wheels will likely work best with two moto-tools(dremels). one secured that chocks an axle with the wheel mounted and one with a cutoff wheel to zip the extra material off. steady hand and safety glasses required. there is a guy on ebay selling aluminum threaded flanged wheels for the 4-gear specialty chassis. maybe numerous requests could result in narrower wheels from this guy? or another tool guy taking up the plan?


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

alpink said:


> hilltop, excellent pictorial tutorial. narrowing wheels will likely work best with two moto-tools(dremels). one secured that chocks an axle with the wheel mounted and one with a cutoff wheel to zip the extra material off. steady hand and safety glasses required. there is a guy on ebay selling aluminum threaded flanged wheels for the 4-gear specialty chassis. maybe numerous requests could result in narrower wheels from this guy? or another tool guy taking up the plan?


Al to narrow the AW 4gear rear rims 
you just put a axel in the dremel with the rim on it and use a xacto knife to cut the rim while it is spinning 
and you will get a nice straight cut.. 
hilltop showed it in one of his posts..
I cut a bunch of them that way to fit my resin
4gear 64 nova wagon and resin 56 buick wagon bodys that I make.

to cut the stumps off of the back of regular afx rims
I just use toenail clippers that look like side cutters


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=4498386&postcount=235


----------



## tjetken (Feb 15, 2005)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Joe, I'm sure there are a couple ways do to do it. Here's one that works for me. Make you a "U" or half "H" type bracket that will craddle the four gear chassis same way as the original works. I would suggest removing the glass, then cut a hole in the glass to straddle the mount, glue the mount to the roof in case you want to repaint the body someday, then put the glass back in. You'll need a front post. Here's a resin body with the mounts in place. Keep lowering the posts until you get the ride height you want.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was going back in time to re-read some older post and came across this gem.

GREAT INFO! I always wanted to know how to mount a 4 gears to a body with post and how to narrow the rear rims. Also like to see how to create side mounts for the newer 4 gears side tabs. Thanks!


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Here is the improved version grampa ho, check it out. Not my thing either but now i'd be proud to run it. And it actually is the fastest Aurora Blue Drag arm so far!!! She screams!!!


If there is no video ,it didn't happen.....


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Did they have video back in 2011? Maybe @joe655sklarkgs can draw us a diagram instead. 🙃


----------

